
Ask HN: How do I backup logical partition table with dd command? - giis
I can take a backup of primary partition table entries (dd if=&#x2F;dev&#x2F;name of=file.txt bs=512 count=1), but how to take a backup of logical partition table with dd?<p>I tried to follow this https:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;Extended_boot_record but still unable to figure it out. I prefer solution without using sfdisk&#x2F;fdisk binaries, that the possible? Anyone here attempted such task before?
======
gravypod
If you need to do any backing up of block level data, look at clonezilla.
Using DD will be difficult to restore your data to other disks.

~~~
giis
thanks I'll look into clonezilla for backup partition entries option. I'm
looking to backup only the partition table entries. Its was extremely to
backup primary table entries.(it resides on first 512 bytes) but getting
extended partition table entries seems trick.

